# Problemas com o avatar



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 21:50)

amigos, não consigo inserir meu avatar. ei-lo:

http://banners.wunderground.com/wea...2_cond/language/www/global/stations/83840.gif

se puderem, ajudem-me.

abraços


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2006 às 22:06)

Olá Andre! 
Penso que poderas inserir essa imagem no teu avatar,apesar de não saber se o poderás por a funcionar "em directo" com as actualizações de temperatura!Mas como não há como tentar, selecciona a imagem e guarda-a no teu computador..Depois nas tuas opçoes pessoais aqui do forum, podes fazer o upload dessa imagem para o avatar!
Espero ter ajudado! 
Abraços e bem vindo!


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 22:32)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Olá Andre!
> Penso que poderas inserir essa imagem no teu avatar,apesar de não saber se o poderás por a funcionar "em directo" com as actualizações de temperatura!Mas como não há como tentar, selecciona a imagem e guarda-a no teu computador..Depois nas tuas opçoes pessoais aqui do forum, podes fazer o upload dessa imagem para o avatar!
> Espero ter ajudado!
> Abraços e bem vindo!



obrigado, tiago.

mas o problemas é que deste modo não haveria atualizações.

vou tentar outras vezes.

mas muito obrigado, mesmo assim.


----------



## Administrador (22 Nov 2006 às 22:50)

Não vai dar porque a imagem tem um tamanho superior ao permitido. Essa imagem faria com que a formatação do forum ficasse deteriorada ao alargar a caixa que contém o avatar. Mas podes inseri-la na assinatura sem problemas


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 01:38)

andre shimutz disse:


> amigos, não consigo inserir meu avatar. ei-lo:
> 
> http://banners.wunderground.com/wea...2_cond/language/www/global/stations/83840.gif
> 
> ...



*É facil Shimutz ..eu já consegui..........   *


----------



## andre shimutz (23 Nov 2006 às 22:29)

Administrador disse:


> Não vai dar porque a imagem tem um tamanho superior ao permitido. Essa imagem faria com que a formatação do forum ficasse deteriorada ao alargar a caixa que contém o avatar. Mas podes inseri-la na assinatura sem problemas




Entendo, administrador...

bom, farei dele minha assinatura.


----------

